# Grouse hunting near the end of November



## grousing effiemn

whats it like grouse hunting towards the end of November ? is it worth making a trip up north?


----------



## Springer

If you are talking Sharps they are skiddish now.


----------



## Dick Monson

X1, and they will be bunched up then too. If there is snow you might be able to get them to hold in the afternoon when they tunnel down. But there are pheasants out and about so there is someting to hunt.


----------



## jonnyr7

I know where I hunt the end of the month is kinda nice just cause the visibility is so good with ALL of the leaves being down. Gives you more chances to take those shots on the fly


----------



## dakotashooter2

I've been kicking up a ton of sharps in and around CRP. They are pretty bunched up and I think the deer hunting pressure is causing them to hold pretty tight. I kicked up about 25 along a shelter belt last weekend and they got up 2-3 at a time and easily within range.


----------



## steveandzoom

Skiddish? Typically, but this afternoon I had to stop to let a small covey cross the road and one lagged behind


----------



## kingcanada

Well, I know I will be after them during the last week of November. After chasing them for 12 years now and never having the privilege of hunting them up north during the early part of season, I will give a few thoughts. First and foremost: patience and perseverance. I have often been forced to walk long distances for a reflush, but sometimes they will light in taller cover that can be approached before they see you. Sometimes there will be a single or two left behind too. When hunting shelter belts, keep the dog at heel. The birds will just flush 20 yards sooner if the dog is 20 yards ahead of you. In stiff winds approach from upwind. The birds will sit on the lee side of a hill top, draw, or bank. The steeper the better. Pop over the top and catch them off guard. I have shot grouse with a 20 ga. on the last day of the season, but it took a lot of determination. I also like to carry an over/under 10 ga. when I feel like getting as much of an edge as I can! 2 oz. buffered handloads of # 5 mag lead shot will drop them at ridiculous ranges when needed, sharptails do go down much easier than other birds. A broken winged bird won't squirt away like a rooster pheasant either, the dog has little trouble rounding one up when necessary. Go for it, just be prepared for the possibility of some brutally cold weather. It can be a balmy 40 degrees or below zero. Or both in a few days.


----------



## steveandzoom

Photogrphs 11/26/2010. Near Little Missouri River.


----------



## Sask hunter

steve thats how are chickens are her now because they know the season closed


----------



## steveandzoom

I saw another bunch today in a cottonwood tree. I walked within 20 yards of them. I am becming fond of these birds.


----------

